# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal de Suez

## Jonasino

> El famoso Canal de Suez, una vía artificial de navegación con una longitud de 163 Kilómetros que une el Mar Mediterráneo con el Mar Rojo a través de la península del Sinaí en territorio egipcio, fue inaugurado oficialmente el 17 de noviembre de 1869. Esto hizo posible permitir un tránsito marítimo directo entre Europa y Asia, eliminando la necesidad de rodear toda África como venía siendo habitual hasta entonces, lo que impulsó un gran crecimiento en el comercio entre los dos continentes.
> Siempre existió un gran interés a lo largo de la historia en conectar tanto el río Nilo en Egipto como el Mediterráneo con el Mar Rojo. De hecho, los historiadores han confirmado que el primer Canal construido en esa área se localizó entre el delta del río Nilo y el Mar Rojo sobre el siglo XIII a.C. Durante los 1.000 años siguientes a su construcción, el Canal original fue abandonado y su utilización se detuvo finalmente en el siglo VIII.
> Los primeros intentos modernos para construir un Canal llegó a finales del 1700, cuando Napoleón Bonaparte llevó a cabo una expedición a Egipto. El militar y gobernante francés pensó que la construcción de un canal controlado por Francia en el Istmo de Suez podría causar daños importantes en el comercio a los británicos, ya que tendrían que pagar cuotas a Francia por la utilización del Canal, o bien rodear toda África para poder dirigirse hacia Asia, lo que suponía un gasto económico y de tiempo para el Imperio Británico muy cuantioso. 
> Los estudios para el plan de construcción del Canal de Napoleón comenzaron en 1799, pero un error de cálculo de los ingenieros en la medición mostró que los niveles del mar entre el Mediterráneo y el Mar Rojo eran muy diferentes como para que un Canal fuese factible, por lo que su construcción se detuvo de inmediato.
> El siguiente intento de construir un canal en la zona se produjo a mediados del 1800, cuando el diplomático e ingeniero francés Ferdinand de Lesseps, convenció al virrey egipcio Said Pasha para apoyar la construcción de un Canal. En 1858, la Universal Suez Ship Canal Company fue creada con permiso gubernamental para iniciar la construcción del Canal y operar durante 99 años, después de lo cual, el gobierno egipcio se haría cargo del control absoluto del mismo.
> Finalmente la construcción del Canal de Suez, con un coste de 100 millones de dólares, se inició oficialmente el 25 de abril de 1859, inaugurándose diez años después con la presencia de la emperatriz Eugenia de Montijo el 17 de noviembre de 1869. Casi inmediatamente después de su apertura, el Canal de Suez tuvo un impacto significativo sobre el comercio mundial, trasladando mercancías, productos, materiales y pasajeros alrededor del mundo en un tiempo récord.
> En 1875, la deuda de Egipto obligó a vender sus acciones en la propiedad del Canal de Suez al Reino Unido. Sin embargo, una convención internacional de 1888 hizo que el canal estuviese disponible para el uso de todo tipo de buques de cualquier nación. Sin embargo poco después, comenzaron a surgir conflictos sobre el uso y el control del Canal de Suez. En 1936, por ejemplo, el Reino Unido se le dio el derecho de mantener las fuerzas militares en la Zona del Canal de Suez y los puntos de control de entrada. En 1954, Egipto y el Reino Unido firmaron un contrato de siete años que resultó en la retirada de las fuerzas británicas de la zona del Canal y permitió a Egipto retomar el control de las instalaciones británicas anteriores. Además, con la creación de Israel en 1948, el gobierno egipcio prohibió el uso del Canal por los barcos que iban y venían de citado país.
> También en la década de 1950, el gobierno egipcio estuvo trabajando en una forma de financiar la presa de Asuán. Inicialmente tuvo el apoyo de Estados Unidos y del Reino Unido, pero en julio de 1956, ambos países retiraron su apoyo y el gobierno egipcio capturó y nacionalizó el paso del Canal con unos honorarios que serían utilizados para pagar la presa. Por otro lado, el 29 de octubre de ese mismo año, Israel invadió Egipto y dos días más tarde, Gran Bretaña y Francia se aliaron para que el paso por el canal volviera a ser libre, en represalia, Egipto bloqueó el canal hundiendo 40 buques intencionadamente. Todos estos eventos fueron conocidos como la Crisis de Suez.
> Afortunadamente en noviembre de 1956, la Crisis de Suez terminó cuando la ONU organizó una tregua entre las cuatro naciones, lo que ayudó a que el Canal de Suez fuese reabierto en marzo de 1957, una vez que se retiraron del Canal todos los barcos hundidos a causa de las disputas. Sin embargo, a lo largo de las décadas de 1960 y 1970, el Canal de Suez fue cerrado en varias ocasiones más a causa de los conflictos entre Egipto e Israel. Finalmente en 1962, Egipto saldó sus deudas económicas por el Canal a sus propietarios originales (la Universal Suez Ship Canal Company) y la nación tomó de nuevo el control total del Canal de Suez.
> ...












Fuentes: Megaconstrucciones.com;fierasdelaingenieria.com

----------

F. Lázaro (29-mar-2015),termopar (28-mar-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Crisis del canal de Suez:
> Conflicto entre Gran Bretaña, Francia, Israel y Egipto, que tuvo lugar desde el 29 de octubre hasta el 6 de noviembre de 1956. La causa inmediata de esta crisis fue la nacionalización de la Compañía Universal del Canal Marítimo de Suez (anglo-francesa desde 1875) llevada a cabo por el presidente egipcio Gamal Abdel Nasser, el 26 de julio de 1956. El primer ministro británico Anthony Eden consideró que la acción emprendida por Nasser ponía en peligro el suministro petrolífero procedente del golfo Pérsico y el comercio con el Lejano Oriente a través del canal de Suez, además de representar un desafío al predominio británico en Oriente Próximo. Por este motivo, Eden decidió beneficiarse de este incidente para derrocar al presidente egipcio mediante el uso de la fuerza. Se ordenó a los jefes del Estado Mayor británico organizar una expedición militar con este propósito. Francia, indignada también por la actitud de Nasser, pero más aún por el constante suministro de armas egipcias a los independentistas argelinos, se sumó al plan británico. Eden esperaba conseguir el apoyo de Estados Unidos, pero el presidente estadounidense Dwight David Eisenhower se negó a emplear la fuerza para resolver este conflicto. Estados Unidos aprovechó la demora provocada por los lentos preparativos militares de los británicos y franceses para intentar promover una solución pacífica para la crisis, pero sus esfuerzos fracasaron debido a los impedimentos planteados por Gran Bretaña y Francia. A pesar de que Eisenhower había negado su apoyo, Eden estaba decidido a tomar medidas contra Egipto. A tal efecto, Gran Bretaña y Francia establecieron una alianza con Israel, que tenía conflictos fronterizos con Egipto, en una reunión secreta entre los ministros de estos tres países celebrada en Sèvres (Francia) el 22 y 23 de octubre, y cuyo objetivo era garantizar la participación israelí en la lucha contra Egipto. Cumpliendo lo acordado entonces, el Ejército israelí atacó las posiciones egipcias en la península del Sinaí, el 29 de octubre. Gran Bretaña y Francia lanzaron un ultimátum un día después exigiendo el cese de las hostilidades en ambos bandos, la retirada de las tropas a 16 km de distancia del canal en doce horas y el consentimiento para que esta zona fuera ocupada por fuerzas anglo-francesas.
> 
> Marineros británicos embarcan hacia el canal Dado que el gobierno egipcio se negó a aceptar los términos impuestos, los británicos bombardearon los aeródromos egipcios (31 de octubre) y destruyeron su fuerza aérea cuando se cumplió el plazo previsto en el ultimátum. La opinión mundial criticó la acción anglo-francesa y la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas amenazó con intervenir en favor de Egipto. Eisenhower mostró su indignación, y Estados Unidos propuso dos resoluciones que fueron aprobadas por unanimidad en la Asamblea General de Naciones Unidas celebrada del 2 al 4 de noviembre: el cese de las hostilidades y la retirada israelí del territorio egipcio, y el envío de una Fuerza de Emergencia de Naciones Unidas (UNEF) a Egipto para supervisar la retirada de todas las tropas extranjeras. Gran Bretaña y Francia hicieron caso omiso de estas resoluciones y, entre el 4 y el 6 de noviembre, fuerzas aerotransportadas y anfibias anglo-francesas alcanzaron las proximidades del canal, derrotaron a las tropas egipcias y comenzaron a avanzar a través del mismo. No obstante, Gran Bretaña tenía que hacer frente ahora a una crisis financiera y a la falta de suministro de petróleo debido a que Egipto había bloqueado el canal durante la lucha. Estados Unidos se negó a enviar ayuda económica o crudo a los británicos hasta que sus fuerzas abandonaran Egipto. Ante la inminencia de un desastre financiero, Gran Bretaña (con el consentimiento reluctante de Francia) acató el alto el fuego el 6 de noviembre (Israel había abandonado la lucha el 5 de noviembre). El 3 de diciembre de 1956, tras la posterior polémica provocada por la exigencia británica de que las fuerzas anglo-francesas formaran parte de la UNEF a lo cual se negó Estados Unidos, las tropas de Gran Bretaña y Francia iniciaron la retirada de Egipto, y Gran Bretaña recibió ayuda económica y suministros de petróleo. Este episodio supuso un humillante revés para Gran Bretaña y Francia. Eden dimitió de su cargo como primer ministro en enero de 1957.

----------

Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino



----------

Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------

